# Hersellungskosten, Umsatz & Reingewinn



## e&xH23 (14. Nov 2021)

Hallo,
ich muss eine Abgabe beenden, jedoch habe ich in einer Aufgabe Probleme.
Die Aufgabe lautet:              
Ein Autokonzern investiert in die Entwicklung eines neuen Modells einen bestimmten Investitionsbetrag, hier z. B. 100 000 000 €. Für die Produktion eines Autos fallen Kosten in der Herstellung an, beispielsweise 23 500 €. Am Markt ist ein bestimmter Preis für das fertige Auto erzielbar, z. B. 24 950 €. Am Markt sind eine bestimmte Anzahl an Autos absetzbar, z. B. 10000 im ersten Jahr und in jedem Folgejahr 5 % mehr.                           
Programmieren Sie eine Klasse Investition mit einem Konstruktor bei dem folgende Werte gesetzt sind (invest=100000000., kosten=23500., preis=24950., absatz=10000, steigerung=5.) und einem, bei dem alle Werte als Übergabeparameter übergeben werden können.                        

Die Aufgabe in der ich Probleme habe ist:                       

Schreiben Sie ein Methode void bilanzier(), die für jedes Jahr ausgeben soll wie viele Autos voraussichtlich gebaut werden, wie hoch die Herstellungskosten für alle sind, mit welchem Umsatz gerechnet wird und wie hoch der Reingewinn (Umsatz minus Herstellungskosten) in diesem Jahr und über alle Produktionsjahre ist. Die Methode soll stoppen, sobald die Gewinnzone erreicht worden ist.


----------



## Jw456 (14. Nov 2021)

Hallo 

Wie würdest du es denn für das erste Jahr auf einem Zettel Berechnen?
Und dann das folge Jahr auch auf einem Zettel.


----------

